# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  XI-й Универсальный Чемпионат Украины по немецкой овчарке

## Lynx

Кинологический Союз Украины
Центральный клуб владельцев немецкой овчарки Украины 

*НАЦИОНАЛЬНЫЙ ЧЕМПИОНАТ ПО ПОРОДЕ НЕМЕЦКАЯ ОВЧАРКА
XI-й  УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ  ЧЕМПИОНАТ УКРАИНЫ ПО НЕМЕЦКОЙ  ОВЧАРКЕ*

С пресвоением титулов: Чемпион Украины (САС) 
Клубный Чемпион Года (КЧГ)
Юный Клубный Чемпион Года (ЮКЧГ)

*30 апреля - 3 мая 2009 г.*
г. Борисполь, Киевская обл., стадион "Колос", ул. 1-го Травня 22-а

*В программе Чемпионата:*
Международные соревнования FCI–CACIT. Квалификационные соревнования
для служебных собак по SchH/VPG 1,3
Племенная выставка по немецкой овчарке, кёрунг
*27–29.04.2009* Семинар для судей и помощников судей по защите

*Судьи Чемпионата* 
Судья SV (Z), кёрмастер *Лотар Кволль*  (Германия)
Судья SV (L), Вице-президент SV *Хейко.Х.Грубе*  (Германия)
Судья SV (L), Советник по работе собак земельной группы Баден (LG12)  *Юрген Ритци* (Германия)

Регистрация в каталог до 20 апреля. 

Заявочный лист (.doc)

----------


## Lynx

*28 – 30. 04. 2009 Семинар для судей и помощников судей по защите* проводит:
Судья SV (L), Советник по работе собак земельной группы Баден (LG12)  *Юрген Ритци* (Германия)

*Международные соревнования FCI–CACIT. Квалификационные соревнования для служебных собак по SchH/VPG 1,3*
Судья SV (L), Вице-президент SV *Хейко Х. Грубе* (Германия)
Судья SV (L), Советник по работе собак земельной группы Баден (LG12)  *Юрген Ритци* (Германия)

Регламент соревнований по SchH/VPG 1,3:
*30.04.2009 (четверг)*
*14.00-17.00*  Заезд и регистрация участников (на стадионе)
*17.00-19.00*  Жеребьевка (на стадионе)
*01.05.2009 (пятница)*
*7.00-13.00*    SchH/VPG 1,3:  раздел «А» - следовая  работа
*02.05.2009 (суббота)*
*8.00-13.00*  SchH/VPG 1,3: раздел «B» + «С» (на стадионе)
*13.00-14.00* Обед
*14.00-17.30* SchH/VPG 1,3: раздел «B» + «С» (на стадионе)
*18.00* Награждение участников соревнований. Торжественное закрытие
*20.00* Вечер встреч

*Племенная выставка по немецкой овчарке, кёрунг*
Судья SV (Z), кёрмастер *Лотар Кволль* (Германия)
Судья SV(Z), кёрмастер *Леонард Швайкерт* (Германия)

Регламент выставки:
*02.05.2009 (суббота)*
*10.00-17.00*  Регистрация на выставку
*17.00-18.00*  Кёрунг
*03.05.2009 (воскресенье)*
*7.30-9.00*     Регистрация на выставку
*8.00-10.00*   Проверка класса рабочих собак на мужество
*10.00-16.00* Судейство в рингах
*16.30-17.00* Награждение участников выставки. Торжественное закрытие Чемпионатов.

Заявочный лист (.doc)

----------


## Lynx

[big]*IPO-3*[/big]
1    А. Вяткин, Украина - Киев  Negundor Drago - Бельгийская овчарка - Малинуа  88 93 95 276 
2    Ю. Куренкова, Украина - Житомир  Eros vom Rheudter Land - Бельгийская овчарка - Малинуа  91 91 88 270 
3    С. Кириллова, Россия - Псков  Бирма Стэнфи Блэк - Немецкая овчарка  95 83 81 259 
4    А. Кошелев, Украина - Белая Церковь  Caesar v. the Seven Bridges Road - Немецкая овчарка  92 84 81 257 
5    А. Бабенко, Украина - Харьков  Bamber from Caesar - Немецкая овчарка  32 93 D Дисквал. 
6    А. Сахно, Украина - Киев  Кронпринц Рольф - Немецкая овчарка  20 78 D Дисквал. 
http://dogcompet.w6.ru/event.php?id=155

[big]*IPO-1*[/big]
1    А. Галкина, Беларусь  Ералаш - Ам.стаф.терьер  84 81 91 256 
2    А. Григорьев, Россия - Псков  Хью Грант Хьюдж - Немецкая овчарка  80 81 81 242 
3    А. Галкина, Беларусь  Черный Кумир Крашкина Дочь - Ротвейлер  26 76 83 185 
4    Я. Арсенюк, Украина - Киев  Ли Юзит - Немецкая овчарка  75 78 0 153 
5    Г. Тамилин, Украина - Харьков  Клиффорд - Немецкая овчарка  73 70 D Дисквал. 
http://dogcompet.w6.ru/event.php?id=154

----------


## Lynx

Немного фото с семинара для фигурантов 28-30 апреля 2009 (Ю. Ритцы)
http://photo.stream24.ru/users/dn/1004560/

----------

